# 5" Wye



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone on this forum ever tried to make their own metal 5" wyes? I want to convert my system to 5" metal over time. The wyes I have found, which are few, have been very expensive. I know that the rest of the 5" can be bought from most big box stores. But not wyes for whatever reason.

Charlie


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pinging-alchymist-55112/#post517064


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

Ya beat me to it: :smile:

 

BW Smith posted this photo. FYI. :yes:

Penn State Inds. sell them..... "economy style" here:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/R-WYE555.html


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Ya beat me to it: :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both interesting concepts but I am wondering how you would put these into a 5" trunk line going straight and branching out to blast gates or another trunk going to another part of the shop.
Interesting but not really what I was looking for.

Here is a link to one like I had in mind.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x5x5-SHEET...018?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ce5c32d12


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I ran into the same dilemma with the expensive metal wye's when switching to 5" metal pipe however I found a much less expensive solution in this plastic version from Busy Bee Tools out of Canada. 
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/Y-FITTING-5IN.-PLASTIC.html
They were about $10.00 each (when you buy at least 3) and shipping was only $20.00 to California.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Marv said:


> I ran into the same dilemma with the expensive metal wye's when switching to 5" metal pipe however I found a much less expensive solution in this plastic version from Busy Bee Tools out of Canada.
> http://www.busybeetools.com/products/Y-FITTING-5IN.-PLASTIC.html
> They were about $10.00 each (when you buy at least 3) and shipping was only $20.00 to California.


Beautiful. Those would work. In my search for wyes it seems like I saw some of those in other locations. It never dawned on me that they might work with the 5" metal.

What kind of dust collector do you have and did going to 5" boost the efficiency?

Thanks for the heads up.

Charlie


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

You're welcome.
I have a Delta 50-760 with an Oneida Super Dust Deputy
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/oneida-super-dust-deputy-thein-baffle-jet-vortex-cone-etc-49310/
and I have only mocked up the main trunk line so far however even with just that there is a dramatic improvement over the 4".


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

They take me about 15 minutes to make.Other than the cost savings...the reason to roll your own is that you aren't limited to any particular angle.The "store bought" wyes are a 45*....vs a "true wye" which is shaped like a Y.....duh,haha.

But there are times when it makes more sense to make a custom fitting(different angle)......if you think "stock" fittings are a little pricey,check a custom made one.I wish all I had to do all day was make custom fittings.....you could quit work by 10 am.

The logical,"next step" after learning to make a wye is learning to roll beads.Now,you can take a wye for example and bead the branch end.To it goes a section,also with bead....that now allows you to turn anywhich way.I make these for friends whose systems require special closer pcs.Because of this swivel ended pce......it makes it incredibly fast to install/take apart.Beaded/swivels have also become popular for mounting over your TS's guard,dust pickup.....google them,they're pretty trick.

There's another pce that's neat....is a step flange.These are used in a cpl fashions.One is as a "window" anywhere along a straight run of duct.They allow access inside,without disassembly.....for clearing sections.Another use is for wood lathe pickups.Instead of just a plain "door" on the window part.....it has a branch sticking out.To this,you hook a short pce of duct,with a wide mouth pickup.In use you just slide this pickup,lengthwise down the straight section to wherever you're turning.It's a sliding branch.....done with stepped flanges.

Yup,more than you ever wanted to know......dang interesting "sport" though.Lot's of layout math,a few tricks,and very few hand tools.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

BWSmith said:


> They take me about 15 minutes to make.Other than the cost savings...the reason to roll your own is that you aren't limited to any particular angle.The "store bought" wyes are a 45*....vs a "true wye" which is shaped like a Y.....duh,haha.
> 
> But there are times when it makes more sense to make a custom fitting(different angle)......if you think "stock" fittings are a little pricey,check a custom made one.I wish all I had to do all day was make custom fittings.....you could quit work by 10 am.
> 
> ...


Seriously, I would love to know more about this. I have always but up for a challenge. So your saying a guy (me) with limited metal experience and few tools could make my own wye?
Can you drop me a private message and fill me in on a few details? I would enjoy making my own wyes. Thanks for your post.
Charlie


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I did a sort of "how to" a year or so ago.Which kinda peeved me.A cpl guys wanted a how-to and so I stopped a busy shop to produce...and the numbnuts didn't even bother to say thanks or flip me off or ?

I swear,it is STUPID easy.If you have avg math skills,and can use a pr of scizzors without pokin your eye out....you might just be a wye maker.

PS,scizzors in sheet metal world would be a nice fresh set of wiss aviation snips.Blow the wad and get a red pr AND a green pr.One cuts righty's...the other cuts lefty's.

You'll also want to get a pop rivet gun and some "short",1/8" rivets whilst tool shopping.And thats about it.Everything else you already have or most likely you wouldn't be on here.Meaning....measuring tools,hammers,and such.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh yeah,more rambling and to some...non-pertinent,more than you asked for info.

Regarding the use of rivets on these joints.With some serious arm twisting I went to my pro-welding supply joint.They didn't want to believe me,but we finally found it in a Lincoln catalog....it is a "spot-welder" tip that gets used on a typical wire welder.I knew Miller used to make them....and knew that they had discontinued it.Then,Eastwood started selling them,and thats where a lot of hot rod guys were getting them.We however are a Lincoln shop dang it.....so it had to be red.

Yes it works very well.Cost a whoppin 19 U.S. dollars,big deal.In the world of welding you'd have to throw a cpl more zero's on the end of that before it gets into "real money".Meaning,its cheap.

The point to the above is......we have the capabilities here to spot weld these fittings just like factory pcs.And it's fast/cheap......yet,we still use pop-rivets.They work fine.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

BWSmith said:


> I did a sort of "how to" a year or so ago.Which kinda peeved me.A cpl guys wanted a how-to and so I stopped a busy shop to produce...and the numbnuts didn't even bother to say thanks or flip me off or ?
> 
> I swear,it is STUPID easy.If you have avg math skills,and can use a pr of scizzors without pokin your eye out....you might just be a wye maker.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll be all over this in a day or so. Thanks for the info. I will NOT flip you off. :smile:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

BWSmith said:


> I did a sort of "how to" a year or so ago.Which kinda peeved me.A cpl guys wanted a how-to and so I stopped a busy shop to produce...and the numbnuts didn't even bother to say thanks or flip me off or ?
> 
> I swear,it is STUPID easy.If you have avg math skills,and can use a pr of scizzors without pokin your eye out....you might just be a wye maker.
> 
> ...


Got started making my first wye today. Yesterday I picked up the set of Wiss snips. Got a red pr and a green pr plus a pr of straight cutting shears. Oh and I found a pair of hand crimpers. I already had a pop rivet gun. I did have to get some new rivets. I got one wye started but had to leave to run some errands. Will finish next week and try to put up a picture of it. I am far from banging one out in 15 to 20 minuets though. But after I get a system down the next one should be easier.

Charlie


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Charlie,here a those "bandclamps".

These two are for the bandsaw "header" above in this thread.So,while the roundy round part is typical,the folded "ears" represent where they attatch to this particular BS.

But,that's not the important part here.....as per our discussion.This same clamp system gets used in several key functions.One stated above,making a rigid(enough)clamp that will see bumps N bruises,down around machine height.

They also get used "mid-pipe" on ceiling/wall mounts to act as a ductwall stiffener.....an engineer could explain better than me,we call it magic,haha.

The last usage is when you have a "butt" joint for duct section quick chage/removal,or you need a blast gate or well,you get the idea.But we usually make them 2x on the length.IOW's if a hanger clamp is 3" long,a buttjoint clamp is more like 5 or 6" long.


----------

